# Added a Sun Shield to MES



## jamminjimi (Jan 16, 2010)

I know other people have the same problem as me. I was tired of not being able to see my controller. The creative juices began to flow yet again. I built a template out of cardboard. Transfered to some sheetmetal I had laying around. Here is my final result. I also posted the pics to my flame job but the title would not change. So I figured that all the people that had seen that would not look again. Enjoy works really good.
















Enjoy in moderation!!!!


----------



## gnubee (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats certainly what the MES needs and looks good on there. Its frustrating to have to shield the damned thing everytime you want to check the temps or the time.
Kudos for the build. Its too bad the Masterbuilt people didnt address that issue when they fixed up the new model.


----------



## mnbike (Jan 16, 2010)

Excellent Job! Always surprised me they never used LCD display instead of that LED they use. Now all you have to do is market it


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 16, 2010)

All it took was the seasoning run for me. I was irritated that I had to shade it to see it.    Fixed now. There may be some cosmetic additions in the near future.


----------



## ronp (Jan 16, 2010)

That is awsome.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I will forward this to an engineer I have contact with, who knows they may well utilize the idea. I think an improvement would be to extend it further to the front to totally cover it from the weather also.

What do you think?


----------



## pignit (Jan 16, 2010)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## rambler (Jan 16, 2010)

Great idea and good looking work.  That has to put you on a list for OTBS!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2010)

Definitely noteworthy towards an OTBS nod, but we still gotta wait the time period~


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Ron yes please foward and see what happens. If I made it longer I would have to make an angle or height change. I will stare at it and contemplate.

Jim


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 16, 2010)

explain what is involved with the OTBS list.


----------



## ronp (Jan 16, 2010)

Also how is it attached?


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 16, 2010)

I used the 2 screws in the back. Went to Ace and picked up longer screws.









Here is the template that I made.





Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate the nomination.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 16, 2010)

I use mine on top of my AC unit for now and will make or buy a stand this summer to set it on so it sits high enough that it's easier to get in and out of.  Because it's so tall it makes it even harder to see the display.  I've thought about making a bracket to face it more forward too.  That, in combination with the sun/weather shield would be great..


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 17, 2010)

HMMMM now you have me thinking again. That may be real easy to do with what I have already biult. Good idea


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## deltadude (Jan 17, 2010)

A great looking and inspiring mod for the *MES*, I want to acknowledge _*JamminJimi*_ for sharing his work with the *MES* and greater *SMF* community, and present this unofficial merit award for his HOT MES Mod that signifies our appreciation.




Please note there are many MES owners that have posted fantastic MES Mods previously, those individuals all deserve great praise and an award, however I am starting this little notice of appreciation as of 9/1/09 going forward. If you posted a original MES mod not previously posted by another SMF member since 9/1/09 and I missed please PM me with the link so I can update your thread with your deserving award. If your mod is similar to a previous mod without significant changes or improvements then I will let you know. I know there have been some new MES mods I have missed so please send a pm. Thank you...


----------



## deltadude (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been using a card board box cover since day 1, but never was inspired to make somthing permanent, but I am now...  Thanks..  
Note: My cardboard box is a hood with the bottom cut out and the side so you can look in, the box is wide enough to allow me to place my Taylor digital next to the controller.  The height is high enough to allow me to still stow the box after done with smoking inside the smoker on one of the shelves.  In the 19 months since I owned the MES I have only needed 2 boxes.

Also I have my MES on a stand about 12-13 inches high, which is about the perfect height for my body height 5'11''.  I need to reinforce it because it is only a frame, and mount some dolly wheels.


----------



## fishawn (Jan 17, 2010)

Great mod Jimmi! Although it is rarely bright enough in Washington to need it.lol


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry about the sunshine issue. But if it ever comes out in Washington. You have a good mod.

Jim


----------



## nozzleman (Jan 18, 2010)

Excellent job, it looks great and its functional.


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok Ryanhoelzer challenged me to do this. His comment was I would like to increase the angle on the PID. (adlibed) So another Monday night of bad TV. Always gets me into trouble. Of course I like to hang in the garage and build stuff. So I improved on my last design and wanted people that were already working on this to know. What I have now done. 


It was real simple and works very well. I unscrewed my sun sheild. On the front of the PID there is a screw. That holds the front to the top of the smoker. I cranked that out about 3 turns. It still goes into the slot. The back of the PID now sets on top of the smoker. At a much better angle.










Now I had nothing securing the back of the PID. I had some thin velcro laying around. So I put a piece on the PID and the sun screen.






Here is a front view.







Here is my complete setup with the stand I built. Not sure how many people will see this. As a lot of people have already viewed this thread. But I was not sure if another thread was worthy. Mods let me know if you want it changed.

Thanks for viewing and I hope it helps.

Jammin


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good.  I may have to mess with mine this weekend.


----------

